# How do you prune 'yer Vallisneria?



## Creedog

Thats how I cut my vals, chop the top


----------



## bharada

When I kept Vals I used to cut off the ends just like you're experimenting with now. I never had the whole leaf die off as a result of trimming this way. The cut edge did brown, but by the time it was noticable it was time to trim the leaf again.


----------



## BlueRam

I make a line in the sand and trim all runners that dare pass (often I do not catch them so a small plant forms) to keep the stand compact. When the forest gets to wild I pull/sell/trade the large plants to thin the numbers. Watch out for shrimp. On two occassions a shrimp jumped out of the plants at the store.


----------



## motifone

Bill

Interesting that the cut leaf kept growing -- did you find that the leave keeps growing from the base of the leaf (that would be my guess) or it grew beyond the cut.

I noticed a touch of browning, or a chipped looked to the leaf flesh this morning where I made the cuts, but sounds normal.


----------



## Stu

I've always cut Vallis species from the top to the desired height. I see no reason for there to be a problem with this. Firstly, this is what you do with hairgrass and other such grass and thin leaf species, and secondly, each leaf is a repetitious structure and so trimming one partially, will reduce it's effectivity at photosynthesising for the plant, but not critically kill it.
Leaf pruning is done with terrestrial bonsai to reduce leaf size, and does not harm the plant.


----------



## bharada

motifone said:


> Bill
> 
> Interesting that the cut leaf kept growing -- did you find that the leave keeps growing from the base of the leaf (that would be my guess) or it grew beyond the cut.


The leaf keeps growing from the base (like hair) so eventually the cut edge would again be floating and need to be trimmed off.


----------



## Curare

I have been a valis farmer for a while, and I take a few different approaches.

As valis gets older the base does tend to go a little funny, but that's usually not a problem as but that stage it's sent out about 5 or six healthy runners.

With good leaf growth I trim the top, but usually only after they do a lap of my tank, I'm a lazy trimmer once a week at best.

Of course you'll occasionally come across some leaves that are prone to algae or just look a little weak, I usually trace these down and pluck them from the base.

I've often got vals that are 5 feet long popping out of my tank thse days.


----------

